# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Why I Chose Cloth Over Disposable Diapers ?

## joshuanorton

Because cotton diapers are breathable, they also provide an escape path for ammonia that's formed after a baby wets. Rather than trapping this potential irritant on or near baby's skin, the cotton helps ammonia evaporate.

----------


## stankruz

Because of cloth diapers are easy to use and much better for baby and environment. Cloth diapers are reusable so you can save your money. Cloth diapers are made by quality organic materials, so they very warmth and so comfortable for baby.

----------

